# Breed Identification



## Richi_Ric (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I bought a pair of chickens recently and I wanna know about their breed. 

Regards,
Richard George
(India)

Pictures:


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome Richi-Ric. I have no idea. Good luck with them.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I have no idea either but you can look online and try to match by looking up chicken breeds. Welcome! Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## Richi_Ric (Feb 8, 2013)

No problem friends, I think these are Silkie Mix.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I noticed the Roo had lots of toes. Feathersite is supposed to be very helpful for ID.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

welcome to the forum Richi
the hen looks like a silkie or silkie mix
the rooster could be a silkie/old english game mix
i bet the little hen will be a great layer 
and will hatch you out lots of babies )))


good luck
piglett


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

The rooster looks like a Dorking, which also explains the extra toes. The hen is a cross of some kind.


----------

